# Miscarriage tests and treatment



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Really looking to rant and am sorry for the pity party. Have had miscarriage tests 4 months ago still waiting on review in the mean time got a letter that I am on top of the icsi waiting list by the same clinic that done the tests and told me I was frozen on the waiting list.  Am really nervous about results and not sure wether to go ahead in northern Ireland if tests are clear or travel over to England to get level 2 bloods done. This will really be my last go for a while as I have run out of money    Any advice welcome


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Confused.
Why don't you contact the clinic that has your results and see about what a private review would cost? If you knew your results it might give you a much better idea about whether you want to cycle here or in England.  It bothers me that the clinics here in NI are so dismissive about immunes when other clinics in the UK seem to be able to help get ladies preg., when they couldn't here....


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks yellow hope I did that some still not back after 4months  So private review not possible also was due a review this month but they are only sending for June's patients now  SurpOse I am just impatient at the mo and would like a plan.  I agree that the after care has been very dismissive and I would be great if somewhere did give the full range of tests available


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Confused

Pardon my ignorance-what is the test that takes longer than 4 months to come back?  I'm just trying to think what would take that lenght of time to produce a result.  I do think planning ahead does settle you when you are waiting to know the next move. I hope you get some answers soon sweetie xx


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks having a plan really settles me  They are waiting for the genetic test I was told it would take 6 weeks but this is mad    Thanks for taking time out to post


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Confused.

I hope you dont mind me asking.. Did your gp or the rfc refer you for tests??

Jillyhen


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi jilly have been thinking of you   I asked the royal at my review for the tests but from what I have read in other cases the g p can do them.  

I have also asked for a referral letter and I am trying to investigate trying to get a private appointment with dr David hunter he seems to be the specialist who will discuss things such as natural killer cells as I want to see the validity of testing. I also would like the full picture before proceeding with icsi again.  
Although it might involve travel for testing do not want to spend that money without having a conversation about it first 

Take care again thinking of you


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks confused

Will speak to my gp this week..

Think its something i have to look into.. Where is Dr Hunter at?
Dr Heasley thought the last one was a chemical pregnancy but there is no way the 2 of them can be 1.. Both bfp's and bleeding starts 2 days later..

Jillyhen


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi jilly how are you??
Dr hunter runs a private clinic from what I can make out on the Lisburn road.  After my level 1 tests come back I am going to investigate the level 2 testing.  My latest ivf there was a sac but no development  All I really got was u have had bad luck.  It is just unfortunate that northern Ireland does not have the full range of tests


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Confused

Im the same you can see a sac on the scan but nothing.. 
A friend of mine said to me this morning that i may have had other early miscarriages and not known i had ben pregnant to start with..
Are the tests expensive?

Jillyhen


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that  it is such a hard journey and until it was definitely over it was hard to move on  There are many times that things seem to work out for people against the odds and you have such mixed emotions and hope against hope although as I was 71/2 weeks there was never any doubt that it was not good 


After my nhs tests results come back I am investigating getting just the natural killer cells tests done a close friend of mine has had 2 successful pregnancies after being prescribed steroids  They range around £500 in somewhere like the lister  also consultation fees need to be taken  into account.  Maybe it will comeback clear and I just had bad luck but could not put myself  through another cycle (defo the last) without all options covered


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Jilly so sorry things are so difficult for you huni, it is hard to move on while things are not completely over.   Your GP should be able to do thrombophilia screen for you, my friend got her GP to do these for her. This will check if you have any clotting disorders which cause miscarriage, cos if you do you would need clexane or aspirin. 

Confused hope you are ok huni.    With regards to natural killer cells, i think it is definitely worth doing. I had this done in the lister, blood test cost £590 and then had to pay £48 for steriods with a private prescription to last me through treatment and 2ww. The doctor did say it is very controversial but i feel personally it made the difference for me. I am on steroids til 12 weeks than wean off them over a period of 16 days. 

Emma xx


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you misse  i have heard of this working and it is great to know a couple of people who think it made a difference  I just do not want to spend any more emotions time and heartache on treatment without thinking that I have done every thing in my power to give me the best chance


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi confused,
Just floating about online and came across your tread. Do a search for Alfiesmum28 on he members list and pm her. She has been to dr hunter and had the nk tests etc. she might be able to give you some insight and or advise as I think she's now thinking about the next stage after the first round of tests
X
D


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you so much will do


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

No probs
Told you lies though! Her name is alfiemum28 with no s!
X


----------



## Alfiemum28 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi just seen your post confused123!! Totally understand your feelings as I have been here 4 times unfortunately. I saw Dr hunter after my my 2nd miscarriage, he was based in the Rvh but now also works out of the city, his role has changed and I think he is still doing the miscarriage clinic, he is great and really wants to help. He also does a clinic at ulster independent clinic, I have seen him here two. Dr quenby in Warwickshire hospital totally specialises in killer cells and I went to Warwickshire to get my NK cell test done, which I arranged myself, perhaps you might get the locus code 7 done as well in serum.  Please pm me and I will help you where I can, I have had to take on most of the investigations myself and now deciding on serum for help, I have had 4 successful naturally pregnancies but keep miscarrying. But determined not to give up!!


----------



## MrsVenus (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello

I am not in Ireland but in hertfordshire. I had 4 consecutive miscarriages, a sac but nothing there. This was all after having my dd who is 4.5 years. This january I saw dr gorgy and had the level 2's done. I had raised nkc, hidden c and low lad. We took the antibiotics, had LIT, was put on 25mg prednisolone and had intralipid drip as well as clexane to 31 weeks. I am now 15 weeks pregnant, so it seems to have worked. I just wanted to tell a little of my story and to say not to give up. 

Love and luck xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Mrs Venus

Was your pregnancy ivf or natural?

Jillyhen


----------

